# German U Boat commander passes away at 105.



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 19, 2018)

Reinhard Hardegen, U-boat commander who menaced American shores, dies at 105


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 19, 2018)

@Eagle 92-94 

What is your purpose for posting this?

Are you happy he's dead?
Sad he's dead?
Just passing along general info?

Say something, versus just posting a link with no commentary.


----------



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 19, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Eagle 92-94
> 
> What is your purpose for posting this?
> 
> ...



Just general info. Supposedly he is the last of the U boat commanders.


----------



## Dame (Jun 19, 2018)

Personally? Not a fan of stories of the enemies of this country or our allies.
This article describes the sinking of a UK tanker where 36 men were killed on this man's order.

ETA: Yes, I know he later disavowed his allegiance to Germany and Hitler. Not impressed.


----------



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 19, 2018)

Dame said:


> Personally? Not a fan of stories of the enemies of this country or our allies.
> This article describes the sinking of a UK tanker where 36 men were killed on this man's order.
> 
> ETA: Yes, I know he later disavowed his allegiance to Germany and Hitler. Not impressed.



It's still a part of history. He sunk American ships as well. It was his job. He just was not on our side.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 19, 2018)

Dame said:


> Personally? Not a fan of stories of the enemies of this country or our allies.
> This article describes the sinking of a UK tanker where 36 men were killed on this man's order.
> 
> ETA: Yes, I know he later disavowed his allegiance to Germany and Hitler. Not impressed.



At one time the British were your enemies. How far back do you want to go? History should be looked at dispassionately.


----------



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 19, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> At one time the British were your enemies. How far back do you want to go? History should be looked at dispassionately.



I totally agree. There's thinking and there is feeling. At this stage I have decided to think more than I feel about things.


----------



## Dame (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm not a feely kind of gal. And the nazi party just solidifies my knowledge that right and wrong _can_ be an absolute.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 19, 2018)

Dame said:


> I'm not a feely kind of gal. And the nazi party just solidifies my knowledge that right and wrong _can_ be an absolute.



This isn't an issue of morality, though.


----------



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 19, 2018)

Dame said:


> I'm not a feely kind of gal. And the nazi party just solidifies my knowledge that right and wrong _can_ be an absolute.



It was a Nazi that got America into space but a lot of people never think about that.


----------



## Dame (Jun 19, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> This isn't an issue of morality, though.


It's an issue of what is news and what is not. IMHO, not. Good for him that he changed his acknowledgment that nazism was a good thing. Not a hard decision.


----------



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 19, 2018)

Dame said:


> It's an issue of what is news and what is not. IMHO, not. Good for him that he changed his acknowledgment that nazism was a good thing. Not a hard decision.



It's historical news. He was the last U boat commander. You are basing this off "feelings" because he was a enemy of America.


----------



## Dame (Jun 19, 2018)

Eagle 92-94 said:


> It's historical news. He was the last U boat commander. You are basing this off "feelings" because he was a enemy of America.


Sorry you "feel" that way. But my opinion (i.e. thought on the matter) stands. This is not something that needs reporting. 
Again, JMHO.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 19, 2018)

Dame said:


> It's an issue of what is news and what is not. IMHO, not. Good for him that he changed his acknowledgment that nazism was a good thing. Not a hard decision.



He was of historic note, regardless of allegiance, if only because of longevity. When Pol Pot died a few years ago, it was news despite him being a monster of the first order.


----------



## Dame (Jun 19, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> He was of historic note, regardless of allegiance, if only because of longevity. When Pol Pot died a few years ago, it was news despite him being a monster of the first order.


Agreed @SpitfireV. A footnote. Nothing more.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 19, 2018)

- And Scene -




*- locked-*


----------



## AWP (Jun 19, 2018)

I don't think he's the last surviving U-boat commander, but the thread's locked so I guess we're done.

List of all German U-boat Commanders - The Men of the Kriegsmarine - uboat.net


----------

